# I guess it's time to indtroduce our new addition



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that I popped back in the fourum in a blaze, due to all the special fur-babies needing us. I apologize in one way, but then again, It's what these special ones need and deserve.

We have added a 3rd furbaby, Ana to our home, and she is sheer joy. Mia and Leo are so good to her, and Ana is also good to them. Hubby was a little hesitant, because of the "bond" Mia and Leo have, but trust me, they truly are brother and sisters.

And becuase everything I have learned, I owe to this fourum and for that I am grateful.

Dear Ana, came from Dear Fran of Ilovitt Maltese. Boy did we stirke gold, not only with Ana, but just knowing dear Fran. What a loving lady and very loving, and I repeat a very loving breeder. If any of you know the gorgeous Nani, who takes anyones breath away, Fran is also her breeder.

So here is our precious Ana, and again, a great deal of appreciation is to this fourm and how much I have learned.

This is why I have been in la la land, but do no realize how many furbabies need us, even more now than ever.

Okay....here's Ana :wub:

*Ana's first vet visit, I think she likes the vet, just a little :wub:*









*This had to be second day that Ana was with us, but I spent a great deal of time with introductions the night before, making sure all babies knew how deeply loved they are.*










*Our baby girl Ana, in a harness dress.*









*Lover Leo, being lover Leo and giving his sweet new little sister, kisses.*









*Ana's first little romp in the yard, which is fenced in, but I was just keeping a leash on her, while she got used to it. This is her first time without a leash, and she loved it. She never strays to far from me. Bless her little heart.*









*Ana is so good for her bath and grooming, and I just can't thank Fran enough. Ana knew her name, was socialized, healthy, and so full of love.*










*Little Ana is now 5 months* :wub: 










As I said, I owe a great deal of gratitude to SM for teaching me so much. We truly feel so blessed.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Aww that is cuteness overload,she's so cute!!!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That little baby has my heart!!! Sweet Ana is just gorgeous! :chili:She fits into the family just fine, they all seem to love her. Very unusual.......She is a keeper!!!!:chili: :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> Aww that is cuteness overload,she's so cute!!!


Thank you dear Michelle, we truly owe it all to Fran.



CeeCee's Mom said:


> That little baby has my heart!!! Sweet Ana is just gorgeous! :chili:She fits into the family just fine, they all seem to love her. Very unusual.......She is a keeper!!!!:chili: :chili:


Oh Dianne, she is heaven and your right a keeper for sure. Thank you so much and many hugs.


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

She is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bonsmom said:


> She is beautiful. Congratulations!


Hugs, and thank you so much. Believe it or not, we picked Ana out week one. The picture I posted in my first post. That is little Ana resting her sweet head on her sibling. We just knew, that was our baby girl.

Thank you again.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Absolutely adorable!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I love little Ana - she is so cute!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Madison's Mom said:


> Absolutely adorable!!


Oh huge hugs to you. You are so sweet. I can't tell you how blessed we feel.



Orla said:


> I love little Ana - she is so cute!


Orla, you are an absolute sweetheart, and your babies, are beyond adorable. And Ana loves you right back. :wub:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

She is so far beyond cute, girlfriend. Enjoy!!!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

almitra said:


> She is so far beyond cute, girlfriend. Enjoy!!!!!


Sandra, thank you soooooooooooooooo much.

Many hugs and love to you and your babies. :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Christine, Ana is beyond lovely! I can see why you were smitten! I can tell she lacks for NOTHING!
More details--how much at birth weight? Will she stay small? It looks like the gang fits perfectly together!
Looking forward to more photos & WELCOME BACK!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Christine, Ana is beyond lovely! I can see why you were smitten! I can tell she lacks for NOTHING!
> More details--how much at birth weight? Will she stay small? It looks like the gang fits perfectly together!
> Looking forward to more photos & WELCOME BACK!


Oh Sandi, you are sooooooooooooooooo sweet. I tell you I owe it all to the knowledge that I learned here, seeing Nani, and being blessed by Fran Lovitt. 

I posted earlier, that we picked Ana, from week one, just because of how she layed her precious head on her sibling. OMG to sweet. Ana has a brother and sister. When we first got Ana, she was 1.5 pds. But as my vet said, and all the techs, what a healthy little girl. Then little Ana went to 1.9. So, I would say now, little Ana, is somewhere in the 2.4 2.5 range. We have to take her at 6 months for her rabies . Soooooooooooo not looking forward to that. Based on her line, Ana may get to 3.5. 

Fran sent me weekly pictures and OMG the videos, you would die!!! I just knew by her personality, she would fit right in. She is such a good eater, God love her. There is one video, that Fran, takes the pups on her deck so they can run around a little bit, and puts out a water bowel, I happened to be on the phone with Fran, and then I hear "Ana nooooooooooo" LOL. Well dear little Ana decided not to sip the water, but to jump in the water bowel LOL. It was tooooooooooooooo funny. Then she's looking at her brother and sister, like, come on in, this is tons of fun. Too precious.

Thank so you very much again. Huge hugs.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

How exciting to have another pup. The pictures are great. I wish so much I could talk DH into another pup. 

More pictures please


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Adorable pics Christine especially of Leo kissing baby Ana.:Sooo cute: I've heard very nice things about ILovitt Maltese.:wub: Congrats and so glad you are back on SM!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

cyndrae said:


> How exciting to have another pup. The pictures are great. I wish so much I could talk DH into another pup.
> 
> More pictures please


LOL careful what you ask for, I have a million of them (pictures).

Wellllll, what happened in my case was, hubby and I are the primary care givers to his Mom. Annnnnnnnnd my birthday was coming up, so I have been haunting him for another baby, the day before my birthday, he said yes, we wrote out the deposit and I flew to the post office . Hope your birthday is coming up soon.

Many hugs, and thank you.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Oh Christine, she is absolutely lovely. Wishing you the very best with her always.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

WooHoo!! You've finally introduced her to her SM family!!

Christine you now how much I adore her. She is beyond precious. She is absolutely perfect and the perfect fit for your lovely family. I just think it was meant to be seeing how well everything worked together.

Just want to smother that precious face in hundreds of kisses. :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

aprilb said:


> Adorable pics Christine especially of Leo kissing baby Ana.:Sooo cute: I've heard very nice things about ILovitt Maltese.:wub: Congrats and so glad you are back on SM!


Oh thank you so much. Oh Fran from ILovitt, is just more than you could ever dream for. Many hugs to you.



lynda said:


> Oh Christine, she is absolutely lovely. Wishing you the very best with her always.


Oh Lyda, thank you so very much. Gosh, look at your cute and adorable crew. I die everytime I see your siggy pic :wub: Thank you so much.


Crystal&Zoe said:


> WooHoo!! You've finally introduced her to her SM family!!
> 
> Christine you now how much I adore her. She is beyond precious. She is absolutely perfect and the perfect fit for your lovely family. I just think it was meant to be seeing how well everything worked together.
> 
> Just want to smother that precious face in hundreds of kisses. :wub:


 
Oh Crystal, you are the sweetest person, I think, just maybe in the world. I love and adore you and thank you for always being there. Kisses to you and your gang, and kisses from my gang to yours  Love you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Christine -- you know how much I love her and enjoy seeing pics of her. I'm so glad that Princess Ana and Mia and Leo have bonded. As I've told you before, you're such a special Mom and it's a tribute to you and your DH that Mia and Leo have been so accepting of Ana right from the start.

She's adorable -- and when you get tired of her (NOT), you can always sent her to visit her Awntie Lynn out west.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Christine -- you know how much I love her and enjoy seeing pics of her. I'm so glad that Princess Ana and Mia and Leo have bonded. As I've told you before, you're such a special Mom and it's a tribute to you and your DH that Mia and Leo have been so accepting of Ana right from the start.
> 
> She's adorable -- and when you get tired of her (NOT), you can always sent her to visit her Awntie Lynn out west.


Oh Lynn you are the sweetest.....ever. Thank you for the compliments. So much goes into adding an addition, Ana had the perfect personality, and bless Mia and Leo, they just love other fluffs. I always say Ana completed the circle of love :wub: And guess what, hubby is abslutely mush, when it comes to all the kids, but Ana, he nearly faints.

Oh I love you dearly, and you are the sweetest Awntie, but can I send you anthing else other than my dear Ana.:blush: LOVE YOU.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!, your little Ana is absolutely ADORABLE, Love her face!!!!! and her name!!!!! Congratulations to all of you :wub::wub::wub::chili:.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> Wow, wow, wow!!!!!!!, your little Ana is absolutely ADORABLE, Love her face!!!!! and her name!!!!! Congratulations to all of you :wub::wub::wub::chili:.


Michelle, thank you so much. You are so sweet. We are having a blast. So much fun to watch my 3 in action. They already have a connection, thank God. Thank you again, and many hugs.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Its about time  awwwwh there is adorable Ana's intro in SM :wub: i love her and sure enjoyed every single pic and story you shared of her in FB and also this thread :wub:
Thanks for sharing!
Hugs
Kat


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Congrats Christine Ana is beyond cute!! I can smell that sweet puppy breath from here. Enjoy!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

allheart said:


> Oh Sandi, you are sooooooooooooooooo sweet. I tell you I owe it all to the knowledge that I learned here, seeing Nani, and being blessed by Fran Lovitt.
> 
> I posted earlier, that we picked Ana, from week one, just because of how she layed her precious head on her sibling. OMG to sweet. Ana has a brother and sister. When we first got Ana, she was 1.5 pds. But as my vet said, and all the techs, what a healthy little girl. Then little Ana went to 1.9. So, I would say now, little Ana, is somewhere in the 2.4 2.5 range. We have to take her at 6 months for her rabies . Soooooooooooo not looking forward to that. Based on her line, Ana may get to 3.5.
> 
> ...


What a great story about jumping in the water bowl. It says a lot about her personality--I bet she's curious, brave, and ready for fun. She is sooooooooo adorable. :wub::wub::wub: Your husband must love you a lot to agree to a third pup for your birthday!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness, little Ana is such a beauty! Congratulations!!! Looks like Mia and Leo love their new little sister too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back home to your Spoiled Maltese family, Christine.:tender:

I saw your pictures on FB and think I already commented on how adorable Ana is ... and, also how I have always thought Mia and Leo are so adorable, too.:wub::wub::wub:

I LOVE the picture of all three sitting on their little sofa ... too, too cute! Ana looks like a little stuffling toy Malt there! :wub::wub::wub:

What a cute and funny story about the water bowl! I love it! I can just see tiny Ana jumping into her new *swimming pool* :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness!!!!!!! I LOVE her :wub: :wub: she is sooo sweet. Penny would love to play with her, she is also a very spunky total little goofball. The pic of on the sofa is so cute. She does indeed not look real.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Christine - so great seeing Ana show up here on SM. I've met Ana on FB and think you did indeed strike gold. :Good luck::wub: She's just perfect and sounds like a little pistol with the water bowl incident. Keep an eye on that little girl. :HistericalSmiley: Love seeing her and you back again.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

She looks like the cutest stuffed toy that I have ever seen !!!:wub:
You are so lucky .....such a cute baby doll !!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

chichi said:


> Congrats Christine Ana is beyond cute!! I can smell that sweet puppy breath from here. Enjoy!!!


Oh thank you so much. Sweet hugs to you 


educ8m said:


> What a great story about jumping in the water bowl. It says a lot about her personality--I bet she's curious, brave, and ready for fun. She is sooooooooo adorable. :wub::wub::wub: Your husband must love you a lot to agree to a third pup for your birthday!


OMG, that girl. The video is hysterical. Maybe that's why she loves her bath. She just plopped in the bowel, was happy to be there, and then her littler mates came running over, took one look at her, and thought :blink: Uh Uh Ana. Awww her experssion was priceless. She just stayed there happy as can be. LOL Huge hugs.



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh my goodness, little Ana is such a beauty! Congratulations!!! Looks like Mia and Leo love their new little sister too!


AWwwwwwwwwww thank you so much. Huge hugs and love to you.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome back home to your Spoiled Maltese family, Christine.:tender:
> 
> I saw your pictures on FB and think I already commented on how adorable Ana is ... and, also how I have always thought Mia and Leo are so adorable, too.:wub::wub::wub:
> 
> ...


Oh my heavens, she is all over Facebook LOL. Mia and Leo too. Oh my gosh, the little bowel video is beyond funny. Oh and honest to anything, and even hubby caught her. I was on the phone with Fran, giving her an update what the vet says (my vet just loves Ana, it makes her feel so good, to see such a healthy puppy), while on the phone, she was chewing her little chewy, and honest to anything, she did a handstand. I thought I was seeing things. I told Fran, um Fran, she just did a handstand LOL. Then another night, I have a big bowel for Mia and Leo, and a pricness bowel for Miss Ana. I always pick Mia and Leo's food bowel up right away (this especially when Ana was on different food) and hubby caught her putting her wittle face in the big bowel, next thing he sees is the Ana handstand LOL. Love you and hugs.



silverhaven said:


> Oh my goodness!!!!!!! I LOVE her :wub: :wub: she is sooo sweet. Penny would love to play with her, she is also a very spunky total little goofball. The pic of on the sofa is so cute. She does indeed not look real.


 Oh huge, hugs to you. Oh kisses to your Penny and I know Ana would love to play with her as well (as well as dear Leo LOL )



Snowbody said:


> Christine - so great seeing Ana show up here on SM. I've met Ana on FB and think you did indeed strike gold. :Good luck::wub: She's just perfect and sounds like a little pistol with the water bowl incident. Keep an eye on that little girl. :HistericalSmiley: Love seeing her and you back again.


Oh I just love you. I know too funny, Ana is quite known on facebook. But I also did that with Mia and Leo LOL. Constant posting of pics. Oh dear me, if you could see the video, and her expression, Oh it would make your day. Her wittle nose, and wittle body, just enjoying her little swimming pool LOL.

Hugs and love to all.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I just had to look at Ana again. I could just eat that face right up. Maisie had that same wonderful outgoing personality,great eater,fearless etc. and the good news is it never changed :chili:. So I am sure your new baby will be a joy forever. Maisie was baby #3 also but quickly became the alpha dog with Beau and Cody willingly acceding to her :HistericalSmiley:. I wish i could see her in person, she is so photogenic :wub: and precious!!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Maisie and Me said:


> I just had to look at Ana again. I could just eat that face right up. Maisie had that same wonderful outgoing personality,great eater,fearless etc. and the good news is it never changed :chili:. So I am sure your new baby will be a joy forever. Maisie was baby #3 also but quickly became the alpha dog with Beau and Cody willingly acceding to her :HistericalSmiley:. I wish i could see her in person, she is so photogenic :wub: and precious!!!


Oh Michelle thank you so much. And thank you everyone,
Like I said, I owe so much to this forum for what I did learn, and owe so much to her breeder Fran. Yes, I struck gold, with Ana and with meeting and knowing Fran. Hugs to all of you, and thank you for loving Ana, the same way you did Mia and Leo. Christine


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Christine, Ana is BEAUTIFUL:wub: just perfect:wub: I love her face:wub: I especailly love the picture at the vets, you can see what a lover she is.
I am sooo happy for you. Leo and Mia are such precious babies of course they would love her
I love your new siggy


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Christine, Ana is BEAUTIFUL:wub: just perfect:wub: I love her face:wub: I especailly love the picture at the vets, you can see what a lover she is.
> I am sooo happy for you. Leo and Mia are such precious babies of course they would love her
> I love your new siggy


Dear Paula, you are sweeter than sweet, thank you :wub:


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Ana is absolutely gorgeous:wub: I love her name too!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

puppy lover said:


> Ana is absolutely gorgeous:wub: I love her name too!


Oh thank you so much. She is sweet along with it. I love her name. It came to us week 1 I beleive and Fran called her Ana since then, so when I got her, she knew her name.

Only thing is :blink: I call for Ana, and bless Leo, he comes running too :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: So he gets a special Mommy hug and kiss too.

Once gain, thank you so much.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

OH MY GOODNESS, I love her!!! :wub: And I must say her "nursery" is adorable!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> OH MY GOODNESS, I love her!!! :wub: And I must say her "nursery" is adorable!


 
Awwww thanks so much. It's an exericse pen that has all her little essentials.

Two weeks prior to her coming home, I put the xpen up, So Mia and Leo could get use to seeing that.

Then a week before her coming home, I put her bed in there, and all her other items, that REALLY caught Mia and Leo's attention, but then they got used to it. I do love it. And when Ana is realllllllllllllllly tired, she will scratch on it, so she can go into her little palace :wub: Thank you so much again.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:wub: Cute Cute Cute.. I like your siggy picture the best... it looks like "family" with little Ana saying " This is my big brother and sister so don't mess with us!"


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Finally the introduction...*tapping foot*......

She's been on FB about a zillion times now, I feel like I already know the new "kid" on the block!!!! :HistericalSmiley:

She's so tiny and adorable :wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Congrats on your adoption! 
What a tiny princess! :wub:
You must be over the moon with happiness!
I am SO happy for you!!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Christine, I'm so happy for you! Congrats to your new addition!

Ana is so precious! Love her! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh my goodness she is beautiful! Congratulations on your new addition, I can tell she is a heart-stealer!


----------



## muchan (Feb 23, 2011)

Ana such a pretty pup :wub: and both Leo and Mia such a great role model for her.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Hope you will continue to post! Congratulations she is a beauty and I am getting puppy envy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Oh gosh, she is the cutest little thing. All your babies are!!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

aww.. congrats!! Your new baby is adorable!!!!!:wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Ana is a beautiful addition to your family Christine. It's so cute to see Leo and Mia with her. I can't believe how much she has grown! These tiny babies grow too darn fast!! Love the pictures.:wub:


----------



## cleterdog (Jun 23, 2011)

Made me tear up just a bit. What a beautiful new baby girl. And the other kids are so good with her. Congratulations!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Congrats she is beautiful!


----------



## sakyurek (Sep 17, 2010)

aww she is so cute I really love her bed too


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

omg what a beauty , god bless her !!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank you all so much. We feel so very blessed. Just some updated pics and I failed to mention, her parents are Mom CH Ch. ILovitt
Contessa of Fame and Dad is Ch Marcis Smarty Pants. I know some may be related to my dear Ana.

Hope all of your are well, and thank you so very much for you kind and loving words about Dear Ana. I truly owe it all to Fran, of Ilovitt Maltese and of course SM, for all the knowledge and guidance I have received,and some very dear friends who let me know about dear Fran.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I haven't been on SM much at all this summer but am so glad I checked in to find you have a sweet baby Ana! She looks just amazing! She is just the sweet, beautiful little girl that a Mommie like you needs!
Congratulations!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Furbaby's Mommie said:


> I haven't been on SM much at all this summer but am so glad I checked in to find you have a sweet baby Ana! She looks just amazing! She is just the sweet, beautiful little girl that a Mommie like you needs!
> Congratulations!! :chili::chili::chili:


'
Awwwwwwwwwww thank you so much, means the world to me. Thank you (hugs)


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

She is SO beautiful!!!!


----------

